

Tell HN : Happy Diwali. - skbohra123

Wishing a very happy Diwali to all HNers.
======
noonespecial
I had not heard of Diwali. Now I have. Thanks.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diwali>

~~~
petervandijck
My Indian engineer friend described it to me as Christmas combined with the
Fourth of July and New Year.

~~~
skbohra123
That's the perfect description.

------
skbohra123
wondering why there isn't a Diwali google doodle. Surprised.

~~~
skbohra123
just learned that Google stopped making Diwali doodle since 2008. That's
really sad. Google makes billions of dollar from Indian sub continent and yet
there's no doodle for the largest festival of the region.

